# Stans Sealant vs Other sealants



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Stans is pretty expensive so I was wondering if their are any alternatives to it. Do homemade recipes work just as good? 

Are there any other brand sealants that compare to Stans?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm using the Slime branded sealant which can be purchased at auto parts and motorcyles shops. Works like a dream and smells better.

I run sealant as a layer of protection on my 823/UST set ups. I don't use it to seal the tire so YMMV.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get some liquid latex from your local arts & crafts shop and dilute it a little bit.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Get some liquid latex from your local arts & crafts shop and dilute it a little bit.


And add a tablespoon of some glitter, the chunks plug holes. See this thread about various combo'shttp://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=406115


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I just did a ghetto setup with the Slime Tube Sealant/MTX33 Rims/Bontrager FR4 tubeless ready tires. It's soluble in water so I thinned it out a bit with water to get it to flow better in the tire. It's working very well so far. 

It's crazy green though so if I blow a bead or slash a tire I'm gonna look like the Incredible Hulk LOL.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Joe's from CRC has the best clogging abiity, especially for larger holes.

Once you use that you apprecaite two things:

1) How cheap stans is
2) How good a sealent can be.

Stans is midrange stuff at mid range pricing.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Pure latex based sealants are both expensive and have no "chunks" in them, so I'm thinking they are effective more for sealing beads than plugging holes - at least big ones.

On the other hand, antifreeze based sealants are designed to plug holes and not seal beads.

Then you have the corrosive potential of additives such as ammonia in latex, and even water. Some of the antifreeze sealants have additives to prevent corrosion.

Multi-Seal has a good article on the antifreeze sealants, Are All Sealants created Equal

http://www.multi-seal.com/Articles.htm

IMO, the optimum tubeless bike tire brew - seal beads, plug holes, non-corrosive, and CHEAP - still has yet to be perfected.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lets see.....stans at 25 a bottle (usually cheaper)....fills about 4 sets of tires...so the bottle last a little over a year....so you are talking 2 bucks a month to run stans...kind of cheap in my mind


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> lets see.....stans at 25 a bottle (usually cheaper)....fills about 4 sets of tires...so the bottle last a little over a year....so you are talking 2 bucks a month to run stans...kind of cheap in my mind


I put 2.5 scoops of sealant in my tire 3 months ago. I got a slow leak this week so I opened up the tire and all the old sealant was dry.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> I put 2.5 scoops of sealant in my tire 3 months ago. I got a slow leak this week so I opened up the tire and all the old sealant was dry.


In southern cali where it is dry you need to replace every 2 1/2 months meaning add one scoop


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

CaveGiant said:


> Joe's from CRC has the best clogging abiity, especially for larger holes..


link?


----------



## cchris (Mar 26, 2010)

*sealant*

As we know sealants can cause a tire to delaminate. After blistering a tire in Moab, Ut. I replaced the tire and as per Continental directions, used no sealants. I am running UST rims and tires and perhaps this makes a difference but my tire holds air fine.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

cchris said:


> As we know sealants can cause a tire to delaminate. After blistering a tire in Moab, Ut. I replaced the tire and as per Continental directions, used no sealants. I am running UST rims and tires and perhaps this makes a difference but my tire holds air fine.


Depends on the tire and the sealant. Everybody knows or should know that Stan's latex sealant contains ammonia, which is potentially corrosive to tires and rims. Most non latex sealants made for auto tires, on the other hand, "claim" to be anti-corrosive.

You don't "need" sealant with UST, but you might "want" sealant in case you cut or put a hole in your tire. With sealant, you have a shot at continuing your ride without the hassle of having to change it with a tube.

One of the main functions of Stan's is to seal the bead with various non-UST combos of tires and rims. Since you don't need this function with UST, you may want to check out a non-latex, non corrosive auto sealant in case of tire damage on the trail.


----------



## cchris (Mar 26, 2010)

*sealant*

Very good. I was of the thought that all tire sealants could cause tire damage. At one time I owned a skid steer loader (tractor, well known for flats) and the dealrship warned me of adding tire sealant for the same reason. However, I must admit, this was many, many, moons ago and I am sure things have changed. I will check for a non corssive sealant. Any ideas?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Stans is latex and ammonia.


A F-ing tube of latex caulk is $1.

A bottle of windex is $2.


Working great, running over cactus and goatheads.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Used a bottle of Caffelatex this week to mount a pair of foldable Wicked Wills ghetto tubeless and they were done and sealed completely in 20 hours. The "foam" got a little messy on the bead but it rubs right off. Two rides and working just fine.

Stans was always a PITA to get it to the beads, the foaming stuff seems to be the ticket for me.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I use a 60/40 mixture of Stans with Slime Tubeless. With Glitter added. Ghetto rim tape method. 
Beads have sealed just fine and I have had great results from a air holding perspective with my current Maxxis Highroller rear but I have pinch flatted the tire twice running 38psi rear and the sealant did nothing to stop the leak. Absolutely nothing. Holes really weren't huge but I did hit rocks so hard that the rim was dinged.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

wormvine said:


> I use a 60/40 mixture of Stans with Slime Tubeless. With Glitter added. Ghetto rim tape method.
> Beads have sealed just fine and I have had great results from a air holding perspective with my current Maxxis Highroller rear but I have pinch flatted the tire twice running 38psi rear and the sealant did nothing to stop the leak. Absolutely nothing. Holes really weren't huge but I did hit rocks so hard that the rim was dinged.


This is my point. Latex seals the beads and without any chunks is not going to seal any major hole. Stan's uses ammonia to keep the latex from coagulating, which can corrode your rims and tires. Windex has ammonia in it, so any ghetto brew that uses it is not for me. Caffelatex has no ammonia, but is WAY expensive.

Meanwhile car tire sealants are designed to seal holes, but not the beads. Many "claim" to have metal and rubber non-corrosive additives, though, which is a big plus.

For any non UST bike tubeless system, you want the beads sealed AND potential big holes sealed. So you need some sort of chunks in your brew. Glitter is a poor substitute for what is used in auto tire sealants. So, the perfect sealant for bike tires - beads and holes - is still not there.

For the a full UST system, you don't "need" sealant to seal the beads, but you may "want" sealant to fill up a potential hole. So to the guy who is on a UST mission out there: calm down.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

dwt said:


> link?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18710

restress, do not pour through your valve, it will set like concrete and piss you off.
just mount the tyre, break a small section of bead and pour in.

I was also interested by caffee, but someone else was saying it was useless for big holes.
If you could keep us informed for big tyres, that would be nice.

P


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone tried these?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48567


----------

